# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μία όμορφη κοκατιλίτσα, η Ζουζου!!

## marlene

Αφού το αγοράκι από τη γέννα μου έχει ήδη βρει μάλλον σπιτάκι, ε.. πρέπει να νοικοκυρέψω και το κορίτσι μου!

Η μικρούλα Ζουζού είναι 64 ημερών και ψάχνει μία οικογένεια που θα την αγαπά κ θα την φροντίζει για πάντα! 

Είναι πολύ πολύ φιλική και κοινωνική με τα άλλα πουλάκια (με το που την έβαλα στο ίδιο κλουβάκι με τον Ερμή, πήγε αμέσως κοντά του να συστηθεί!  :Happy:  )
με τα χέρια όμως έχει μία μικρή επιφύλαξη. Δυστυχώς, με την μετακόμιση δεν είχα τον χρόνο να ασχοληθώ μαζί της όσο θα ήθελα και έτσι θα χρειαστεί όποιος την πάρει να ασχοληθεί λίγο με την εκπαίδευσή της.
(Ο αρσενικός μπόμπιρας είναι μία εβδομάδα μεγαλύτερος, και επειδή είχαμε λίγο παραπάνω -ήρεμο- χρόνο να κάνουμε χαδάκια είναι κ πολύ πιο άνετος.. )

Η Ζουζού τρώει άνετα από το χέρι κ γίνεται πολύ θαρραλέα αν δει φαί!  ::  Θα φάει από το χέρι μέσα από το κλουβί κ από σήμερα ξεκινήσαμε κ τις βολτίτσες εκτός κλουβιού για να ηρεμήσει λίγο παραπάνω!
Ελπίζω ότι σύντομα θα ανεβαίνει κ στο χέρι χωρίς πρόβλημα, όπως ο μεγάλος αδερφός της!

Θα δοθεί *μόνο* σε έμπιστο άτομο, που έχει ήδη εμπειρία με παπαγάλους και μπορεί να μου αποδείξει ότι θα την φροντίζει όπως της αξίζει.

----------


## olga

Ελπίζω το κοκατιλάκι σου να βρει σύντομα ένα καλό σπίτι!

----------


## marlene

*Κι εγώ το ελπίζω αυτό....  ....Θέλω κι αυτή και ο αδερφούλης της να είναι πραγματικά κάπου καλά... 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!*

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πόλη όμορφη η  ζουζου σου Μαρλεν, εύχομαι να της βρεις το καταληλο άτομο να την δώσεις  :Happy:

----------


## zoolander

Μαριλένα, ενδιαφέρομαι για την Ζουζού μιας και ειμαι στη φαση αναζητησης κοκατιλ...Εμπειρια με κοκατιλ δεν εχω συγκεκριμενα, εχω 2 μπατζακια από παπαγαλάκια, δεν νομίζω παντως να χω προβλημα και να σαι σιγουρη οτι θα εχει ολη τη φροντιδα που της αξιζει, αλλα βλεπω οτι εισαι Θεσσαλονικη  :: ...

----------


## marlene

Μμμ.. Ναι, κ σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα στείλω τη μικρούλα με Κτελ...

(δεν λέω ότι το ζήτησες, Τόλη, απλά διευκρινίζω..! )

----------


## lagreco69

> 





Αγαπη μου γλυκια!!!! τι ομορφια ειναι αυτη!!! Marlene ευχομαι το καλυτερο!!!!

----------


## giotakismille

Ειναι γλυκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Εχω εγω ενα κοκατιλακι 6-7 μηνων λουτινο αλλα τραγουδαει πολυ λιγο και δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω μεχρι τωρα τι ειναι!Παντως ειναι κουκλαρα!

----------


## ananda

είναι κούκλα...
Μάρλεν... καλή επιτυχία στην εύρεση νέου σπιτικού  της μικρής σου...

είναι πάρα πολύ μικρή για να στη ζητήσω για παρέα του αρσενικού μου και επίσης είμαστε πολύ μακρυά!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Πωπω....τι κουκλί είναι αυτο;;; Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το πάρω αλλά δεν έχω χώρο....  :sad:  Ελπίζω να βρει ένα καλό σπίτι και να την αγαπάνε όσο εσύ!!!! Άλλωστε της αξίζει, τόσο όμορφη που είναι!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## Kostakos

Μαρλέν σου εύχομαι μεν να την πάρει κάποιος που θα την αγαπάει και θα την προσέχει... αλλά και να την κρατούσες καλα θα ήταν για αυτή!!
Οπότε σου εύχομαι τα δύο παραπάνω!!

----------


## iraklis

θα το ηθελα εγω πολυ εδς και πολυ καιρο ψαχνω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω παντα ειχα πουλια και γνωριζω απο αυτα

----------


## Antigoni87

Μαρλενάκι μου, να γράψω και εγώ το οφτόπικ μου...!! Λυπάμαι που ενώ έχω άπλετο χώρο στην καρδιά μου, δεν έχουμε αρκετό στο σπίτι μας σε αυτή τη φάση...! Θα ήθελα κι εγώ πολύ να την υιοθετούσα, αλλά μας έχει πνίξει η ζούγκλα εδώ μέσα  :: . Οπότε επειδή δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο για τη μικρή μας, μπορώ ως άλλη καλή νονά να ευχηθώ να ζήσει μια κοκατιλοζωή όπως την ονειρεύεται! Γεμάτη φρουτάκια και λιόσπορους, παιχνίδια και σκαρφαλώματα, χαδάκια και αγκαλιές, αλληλοκαθαρίσματα και τριξίματα ράμφους από ευχαρίστηση. Να έχει την καλύτερη τύχη!

----------


## marlene

*Η ωραιότερη ευχή του κόσμου όλουυυ....!!!!!!*  :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:

----------


## Paul

Ευχομαι να βρει ενα καλο, ζεστο και φιλοξενο σπιτι που να την αγαπανε οπως την αγαπας εσυ!!!Εγω δυστυχως δεν εχω αλλο χωρο και εχω και πολλες υποχρεωσεις και επισης δεν γνωριζω και παρα πολλα για τα κοκατιλ, μονο τα βασικα!!!

----------


## iraklis

ενδιαφερομαι εγω σου εχω στειλει και πμ

----------


## iraklis

τελικα τι εγινε το εδωσες

----------


## iraklis

τελικα τι εγινε με το πουλι ξερει κανενας

----------


## sakis276

Μαρλεν καλησπερα.Αν δεν εχει δωθει το πουλακι,μ ενδιαφερει.Η αποσταση δεν ειναι προβλημα γιατι ειμαι κι εγω απο Θεσσαλονικη.Απλα να ρωτησω κατι και ας μας πει καποιος που ξερει.Αν αποφασισεις να μου το χαρισεις,θα το βαλω μαζι με τον αρσενικο κοκατιλ που εχω,που ειναι ιδιο περιπου χρωμα με το δικο σου.Επειδη δεν εχω βρεθει σε παρομοια κατασταση,αν δεν υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα μεταξυ τους λογω διαφορας ηλικιας(να μην μαλωνουνε κ.τ.λ),τοτε μ ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ να το υιοθετησω,αλλιως αποσυρω το ενδιαφερον μου.Και ο δικος μου νεαρουλης ειναι αλλα οχι τοσο μικρος οσο η δικια σου.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## alexispaok

το κοκατιλ εχει δωθει???

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά, καλησπέρα!

Το κοκατιλάκι έχει δοθεί κ η αγγελία μπορεί να κλείσει.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους όσους ενδιαφέρθηκαν.*

----------

